# Start up costs in Kyudo



## Supra Vijai (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've just come across a place that may potentially be teaching Kyudo in Melbourne, Australia which is great because I didn't think we had it here! Their format as far as I can gather seems to be one of a study group under an experienced practitioner rather than a Koryu school but it's a start. One of their members has posted a list of items he thinks everyone should have, even beginners:

[h=6]what  is needed by a beginner equipment wise as it would be relevant to all  people in all locations. 

 Shooting Gear

Yumi   (Bow which is person height specific)
 Tsuru  (Bow String Synthetic or Hemp)
 Yumibukuro  (Bow cover)
 Ya  (Arrows I would think 6 to start with (I need 95cm))
  Yanone  (Arrow points Target)
  Hazu  (Nocks)
 Yugake or Kake  (Archers Glove Custom sized)
 Yazutsu  (Quiver used only for transporting and protecting arrows)

 Uniform - Either Keikogi or full Gi

Keikogi (Practice Uniform)  OR
 Obi  (Sash or Cloth Belt)
 Keiko-gi  (Gi or Robe top)
 Hakama  (Pants)
 Tabi  (Split toe socks)
 Zori  (Shoes)

 Misc

Tsurumaki  (String Holder)
 Kakebukuro  (Glove Bag)
 Gassaibukuro  (Equipment Bag misc gear I think like powder)
 Fudeko (Grip Powder)
 Giriko (Glove Powder)

[/h]Now, this list seems fairly extensive (and cost prohibitive!) so I was wondering if anyone had any info on which of these might be the essentials needed to start training or if they were all part of the basic kit?

Also, I've come across this Yumi on offer in the States but the am confused by the price as most Recurve bows I have been looking at (for interest in Western Archery) cost 2 or 3 times as much...

http://woodlandarchery.com/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=11

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 10, 2012)

Most Kyudo these days is not specific to a Koryu (although most are more influenced by Ogasawara Ryu, with some Heki Ryu and Takeda Ryu floating around), so I wouldn't expect it to be a Koryu system. More a "Seitei" system, for want of a better term. In terms of the list, most of the actual shooting equipment is pretty much mandatory, the uniform is as well (but might be something that can take a bit before you get to it), with the miscellaneous items being the less-important ones. But you might be interested to realize that the typical initial method of learning Kyudo isn't actually with a bow, it's with a piece of elastic, which you use to get the form of the draw with minimal resistance before moving onto a yumi itself. So I wouldn't be thinking you'd need everything straight away... after all, do you know how to measure an arrow for yourself? Or a bow? How about the yugake? That needs to be custom sized, so dealing with the craftsman themselves is often the best bet... and typically, that means Japan. What you'll find is most likely the first point of call is to get in touch with the group, and find out what they require to begin with, rather than different groups around the world.

Oh, but that yumi you found? Uh, I'd leave it where it is, really. It doesn't match the construction of an actual yumi, when you look closely at it. Compare with the ones on Tozando so you can see for yourself (the one you found is basically a Western-shaped one with the grip lower... that ain't all there is to a yumi, really): http://www.tozandoshop.com/Yumi_s/48.htm


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2012)

Archery whether western or eastern is pretty expensive when done right.  If you plan on learning kyudo find a qualified teacher and see what he wants you to have and where to buy it from!  That way you probably will not throw your money away!


----------



## Supra Vijai (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for that, I have sent an email off to the group asking if they are active, where and when they meet and if I am able to visit a class. Hopefully I'll be able to clear it all up with them there if it goes ahead. 

With regards to the custom sizing, yeah I gathered that would be the case so was confused when I found that list that "all beginners in all locations should have".


----------



## jasonbrinn (Sep 18, 2012)

This is how LUCKY I am -  and maybe they can help you, not sure but worth the contact;

http://www.kyudo.com/asahiam-intro.html


----------



## Supra Vijai (Sep 19, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> This is how LUCKY I am -  and maybe they can help you, not sure but worth the contact;
> 
> http://www.kyudo.com/asahiam-intro.html



Thanks for that, I've been in touch with the guy organizing it all down here and they are looking to launch in Feb 2013. Purely expressions of interest at this stage so I've put my name down. Will wait till it all starts up and take it from there


----------



## Samurai (Feb 4, 2013)

That link for WoodlandArchery.com is my website.  The Yumi bow on the site is not made for "REAL" Kyudo shooting.  It is a Kyudo-style longbow.  The idea is to introduce the traditional longbow shooter to another way of shooting.  We HAD (past) real Yumi bows but they are very expensive and custom made.
Thanks and I hope that helps.
Jeremy Bays


----------

